# Harmony one



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

About to pull the trigger on a new remote. Leaning towards the Harmony one. Anyone have opinions for or against this remote?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Most folks who buy one like it. I do not have a Harmony one. But I do have two Harmony remotes and I like them both.


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

JBrax said:


> About to pull the trigger on a new remote. Leaning towards the Harmony one. Anyone have opinions for or against this remote?


I have one. It works. Replaced an 880 with bad keys. The one is easier to use- touch screen.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Harmony one is on it's way. Most reviews seem to hold it in high regard.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I set one up for a client only to find out it wont do RF so he had to switch to an 880pro...its a nice remote though....


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> I set one up for a client only to find out it wont do RF so he had to switch to an 880pro...its a nice remote though....


The RF is not really an issue for me as all of my gear is in the open and not enclosed. I found the Harmony One at Amazon for $139 and just couldn't justify the additional cost of the 900. I don't mind aiming.


----------



## Samuraijones (Oct 27, 2011)

You will be very satisfied with the Harmony One. You may have to work out a few timing issues when you set it up but that is a vey simple process. Aside from the 900 its the best remote they have.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Samuraijones said:


> You will be very satisfied with the Harmony One. You may have to work out a few timing issues when you set it up but that is a vey simple process. Aside from the 900 its the best remote they have.


Timing issues?


----------



## Samuraijones (Oct 27, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Timing issues?


Basically Harmony has all the or at least most remotes key presses on there software per say. But some times they get the timming off. So when you tell the remote to change inputs it may not complete the process. So you have to go into the software and adjust the timing. Basically when you press the input on the o/e remote IR commonds are set to the equipment. Harmony uses the same princaple. This is not something that happens allot and may not affect you at all. 
This is what I mean by timing.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Samuraijones said:


> Basically Harmony has all the or at least most remotes key presses on there software per say. But some times they get the timming off. So when you tell the remote to change inputs it may not complete the process. So you have to go into the software and adjust the timing. Basically when you press the input on the o/e remote IR commonds are set to the equipment. Harmony uses the same princaple. This is not something that happens allot and may not affect you at all.
> This is what I mean by timing.


Hmm ok. I hope that is not an issue and I don't remember any of the reviews mentioning this issue. I will know for myself in a few more days. Thank you.


----------



## Samuraijones (Oct 27, 2011)

you will be fine do not worry about it. It is a very user friendly software.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My Harmony one showed up today and I just have a couple of questions. I have the remote linked up to all of my devices however I've found that each time I want to turn up the volume it seems to want to try and use the tv volume. Volume is controlled through my Onkyo 809. After hitting device and then amplifier/AVR the volume can again be adjusted through the 809. I then lay the remote down and it goes into sleep mode until moved and when I try and adjust the volume again it tries using the tv volume. Anyone able to provide advice here?


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

In the initial setup for your activity there is a checkbox for which unit controls the volume. You should set up different activities for DVD, cable etc.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

jmschnur said:


> In the initial setup for your activity there is a checkbox for which unit controls the volume. You should set up different activities for DVD, cable etc.


Yes, after actually reading the setup manual I seen where it talked about setting up the activities. I think that's where I'll have to go to fix the volume issue. Thanks for the reply


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Harmony one remote all setup and the volume issue was fixed with the activities setup. The only issue I have now is the remote doesn't seem to want to power on my PS3. After I manually turn on the PS3 it operates all of the commands just fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Harmony one remote all setup and the volume issue was fixed with the activities setup. The only issue I have now is the remote doesn't seem to want to power on my PS3. After I manually turn on the PS3 it operates all of the commands just fine. Any suggestions?


Check your device setup for it and power manually from your ps3 remote if required.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

jmschnur said:


> Check your device setup for it and power manually from your ps3 remote if required.


I have gone through the settings several times now and everything seems correct. I cannot use the PS3 remote now as the Harmony has seemingly unlinked the PS3 remote. The reason for the Harmony purchase was to not have to use multiple remotes. If I have to I'll just manually power it on. Once the PS3 is on the Harmony has no issues operating all functions. Was hoping someone had encountered this problem and found a fix.


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I have gone through the settings several times now and everything seems correct. I cannot use the PS3 remote now as the Harmony has seemingly unlinked the PS3 remote. The reason for the Harmony purchase was to not have to use multiple remotes. If I have to I'll just manually power it on. Once the PS3 is on the Harmony has no issues operating all functions. Was hoping someone had encountered this problem and found a fix.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> If you have done a manual learning mode of the ps3 on off on the harmony. Then the harmony should turn on or off the ps3 when it is device mode. That is part of the learning check it goes through when thee on line codes do not work.
> ...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm currently out of town but I'll do some more tinkering when I get home. I'm sure it's something simple.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Fixed the PS3 power on issue. All commands working as intended. I love this remote! Plus the coffee table is no longer littered with remotes. It's movie night. Yipeeee


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

JBrax how did you manage to fix it?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mauritzvw said:


> JBrax how did you manage to fix it?


Somehow after hitting the help button on the remote it fired up and has been powering up since. Happy happy joy joy


----------

